# Tu Es Petrus



## bloeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Good to be back! I thought you might enjoy my latest recording. For those of you who don't know me, I'm now a 63 year old singer, who a few years ago started playing around on my PC recording and overlaying my voice.

Although I enjoy modern music, my heart and soul are in Renaissance choral music. I believe that the rich harmonies and polyphony (or I guess in my case uniphony) will never again be realized. This recording has no pitch shifting. It is all my natural range and falsetto range.






This is a work I completed a couple of years ago. It does contain pitch shifting on the very highs and very lows.






Enjoy and let me know what you think!

Thanks,
Bruce Loeffler


----------



## Nevilevelis (Dec 23, 2015)

Well, it is said that you couldn't get into a choir in the Renaissnace unless you could sing all the parts! I think you qualify! :tiphat:


----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach (Dec 18, 2015)

I wonder if you could spread the parts a little around the "stereo field" by panning. This would give you a slightly more realistic feel from a concert perspective, where you place (for example) sopranos and tenors to the left and altos and basses to the right.


----------

